# The Quest 6'6" ultra light wade fish rod



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The Quest is here, In 2017 we offered the ul66 after some changes and a new blank I am pleased to offer the Quest. Built on a 6'6" medium power Mod-fast action blank with a flat black finish. The Quest is strong, but light weight at only 2.9 oz If your looking for that trophy trout the Quest is for you.

The Quest.........................................................................................................$ 319


sale price>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> $ 269


----------

